# POA /RS – minha primeira visita na tradicional capital gaúcha.



## kahuera (Oct 7, 2015)

Sulino said:


> Sério isso? Então ele foi bloqueado e hoje ninguém tem acesso...


Isso mesmo foi fechado tendo permanecendo só as antigas entrada e saída. Ia do auditório da escola (salão Brasil) e na redenção virou uma especie de fosso cercado por uma grade de ferro.


----------



## Gui_Poa (Feb 24, 2007)

Acho incrível esse tipo de coisa.
Tipo o túnel encontrado no Total.


----------



## star.scream (Sep 1, 2019)

Magníficos registros!


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ Valeu cara.


----------



## João Paulo (May 19, 2005)

Adoro Porto Alegre, viveria fácil em POA.


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ É uma metrópole tradicional. Acho que eu também me acostumaria com POA se fosse morar nela.


----------



## InteriordoBrasil (Sep 2, 2019)

Porto Alegre parece uma cidade aconchegante.


----------

